# How much amplifier power do you really need?



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's a little experimentation I had some fun with tonight on a friends JTR Noesis 212HT speakers. They are rated at 101dB sensitivity and quite surely are my personal favorite speaker I've ever heard.

Additional details are in the Youtube video description, but I'll copy them here.

My question is - how much amplifier power do you honestly find you really need? :R






This test is to demonstrate how incredibly efficient the JTR Noesis 212HT speakers are. I tongue in cheek mimicked the awesome video made by djbman81 in 2010 about a JTR Triple eight and a growler combo. To set this up, I ran Audyssey MultiEQ XT on my Onkyo TX-NR1007 for a full eight positions without subs before doing this stereo demonstration. I manually changed the crossover to 60hz as the only change to the settings Audyssey chose. The 212HT are being powered in stereo by a Behringer Inuke DSP 3000. I limited the DSP in the INuke to 1 watt before the video start. The only speakers playing are the two 212HT left and right. No sub, no center, no surrounds. At the start of the video I am listening at -16 from reference volume. I can turn it up to about -7 give or take based on the source before starting to see clip lights which indicate the 1 watt limit I chose is being surpassed. I had previously preformed this test on a Lepai T-amp which provides 20 watts per channel and was able to listen comfortably at reference with just 20 watts per channel. You can see my other video on youtube for that. But I also wanted to show what just a single watt could do. At the end of this video I again show what 20 watts can do on the Noesis. Because I am 6 inches from the camera it sounds like I'm yelling, but rest assured I would have to be yelling that loud for you to hear me in my 3,500 cubic foot theater room at +3 above reference. That's on just 20 watts of power! The JTR Noesis 212HT are rated at 101dB sensitivity per watt and are the finest speaker I've have ever had the pleasure of hearing.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm with you on the JTR's. They are amazing and one of the best sounding speakers I've heard. I think they're almost perfect for home theater.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The Neosis are nothing short of ridiculously awesome. Sounds like there might be a new owner of some 212s in the near future? :spend:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

dougc said:


> The Neosis are nothing short of ridiculously awesome. Sounds like there might be a new owner of some 212s in the near future? :spend:


No, unfortunately not anytime soon. Now for some Paradigms and a separate 2 channel setup…maybe soon.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

101db efficient, I can see why 20 watts would be enough but keep in mind you want some headroom as if 20 watts was all that amp could put out you would no doubt have heard distortion.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Here they are on a 20 watt lepai t-amp playing at reference level. 

Its a video I'd made previously...
http://youtu.be/LlSTiV5NruQ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

According to several places Ive looked at the Lepai T-amp can output 49Watts into 4ohms


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

$3000 dollar speaker???How He afford those?Like a PA speaker in Home audio power wise.


----------



## copyssassni (Nov 10, 2013)

Search on google or amazon.


----------

